# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Merkitse lukemattomaksi -toiminto takaisin!

## Elmo Allen

Vanhassa foorumisoftassa oli älyttömän hyödyllinen toiminto: Merkitse viesti lukemattomaksi.

Nykyäänhän foorumisofta merkitsee luetuksi kaikki viestit yhdeltä sivulta, kun kyseisen sivun avaa. Ikävää on, kun avaa sivun, jolla on tekstiä yli 20 A4-liuskaa, eikä ole aikaa lukea kaikkea. Silloin olisi kiva merkitä, että luin tähän asti ja seuraavia en lukenut.

Siksi olisi syytä jotenkin uuteenkin softaan saada toiminto, jolla ketjun minkä tahansa viestin voi merkitä lukemattomaksi ja aloittaa taas lukemisen siitä myöhemmin.

----------

